
Adobe hearts Apple in tough love ad campaign - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2960&blogid=10
======
pohl
"What we don't love is anybody taking away your freedom to choose what you
create, how you create it, and what you experience _on the web"_

Wow, Adobe's got quite the overgrown sense of entitlement there.

Translation: _We wanna co-opt the web and someone's making browsers without
our proprietary plugin, waaah!_

Some cheese to go with that whine?

~~~
sorbus
Alternatively: "We happen to create a product that we think makes the web
better. Some people disagree with this; they can decide not to install it.
Apple is taking away their choice, and we feel that that's a bad thing."

That's what choice is, you see, being able to opt in or opt out. That's what
they're arguing for, despite the sub-text of them wanting flash on the iPad -
they want the user to have the option of installing flash, as they do on
desktop operating systems (do any come with flash preinstalled?).

~~~
pohl
I think that's disingenuous of Adobe, because that choice still rests in the
hands of the consumer at the moment they made an informed purchase.

If they chose to make an uninformed purchase, well, that's still a choice.

Abobe is actually seeking to take away Apple's ability to make a design
choice. If choice is sacred, why isn't that one?

------
jcl
_Many developers use automatic translation tools - some built by Adobe - to
convert Flash code so their apps can run on Apple gadgets._

Is anyone actually doing this? My impression was that the only way to convert
Flash to something iPhone-compatible was the compiler in CS5, and Apple killed
that route before it was even shipped.

~~~
glhaynes
I believe I'd heard that several developers had done this and had apps on the
store, I guess with pre-release versions of the compiler. I haven't heard of
them being pulled, though we'll see what happens when OS 4.0 comes out (which
is the one with section 3.3.1 in its developer's license).

------
j_baker
I find this ad funny in light of this page:
<http://www.adobe.com/choice/flash.html>

The very top of the page is filled with statistics about how absolutely
_everyone_ is using Flash. It would seem to me that the best way to bring
about freedom of choice is to do away with Flash.

I don't support Section 3.3.1, but I honestly don't feel that way out of
sympathy for Adobe.

------
chaostheory
It reminds of the ridiculous AT&T wireless commercials claiming how great
their network is when in reality it's really crappy. I'd rather see both Adobe
and AT&T spend more money actually fixing their problems as opposed to using a
bandaid with marketing.

------
allertonm
I'm sorry, but he's just not that into you.

